# yo man ! ! @ the Tower.



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

THANK YOU TO THE YOUTUBE UPLOADER


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> ...


Boy that takes me back to my primary school days when we went on a school trip to visit there...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

HA! That's my mum!


----------

